
Show HN: I made a free mobile game to raise money for Corona relief, feedbackpls - nicgrev
http://www.bioblast.me
======
nicgrev
I got the idea from an article I read about Candy Crush making $2.5m everyday.
I thought even a fraction of that cash would have a huge positive impact.
Looking for feedback :)

